# Jilted husband threatens to publish flight attendant's diary detailing cheating



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Talk about some serious exposure. Ouch.



*A married flight attendant who bragged about steamy romps with her colleagues in a graphic sex diary was left horrified when her husband recently tried to publish her exploits. 

In the saucy memoir, she documents her sexual encounters on the plane and at hotels during stop-overs in intimate detail, with many of her lovers allegedly married pilots.

When her betrayed husband discovered the digital diary, he tried to serialize it by leaking it to the press.

The unnamed 46-year-old woman, who works for Dutch budget airline Transavia, is now reportedly locked in a legal battle with the press in Holland to stop it coming to light, reports the Telegraaf.

Apparently the airline also tried to block its publication when the media outlet asked for a comment on the situation. Now, the flight attendant has allegedly launched the appeal herself, with the backing of Transavia, which is owned by KLM/Air France.

Local media claim the reputation of the airline, the air hostess and other employees are at risk.

A spokeswoman for Transavia told the Telegraaf: “We take everything very seriously. An internal research has shown that the safety of passengers was never in doubt. Our colleagues consider those emails as unwanted and unacceptable as they harm our interests.”

The Dutch airline has also told its employees to remain silent if they are contacted by the media about the story.

The daily newspaper also reports that the airline’s lawyers are filing a legal challenge against the husband directly.

Transavia is reportedly unhappy that he has been sharing his wife’s emails with third parties believed to include other staff, though it wasn’t specified exactly which ones he had obtained or who he had been sending them to.

The decision on the appeal is expected to be reached on Oct. 24 by judges in The Hague, Netherlands.*


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

in the paper she is a mother of 4....now there is a man who should get a paternity test in place 

Dutch Transavia airline stewardess kept sex diary of romps with colleagues at work | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Woah! 
Must be real juicy stuff, especially if an airline company wants it kept out of the media! 
Poor husband, perhaps he should set up a donation page for legal fees, going against an airline he'll need all the help in the world. 
I'd definitely make a donation. 
Hmm maybe I should contact Ryanair! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Based on the "safety of passengers was never in doubt" part of the airline's statement, I'm betting that there was some rockin' and rollin' going on in the ****pit while aircraft was in flight.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Guess I should have written "flight deck."


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was on a flight that was recently diverted to Charlotte due to weather, and I had to line up a hotel room at the last minute. I won't say which hotel but it was very close to the airport. 

I was the only male on the shuttle to the hotel with about 10 attractive female flight attendants on layovers and in the mood to party. There were a slew of flight attendants and pilots at the bar having a good old time. I apparently had a couple of them in the next room when I was awaken by the unmistakeable sound of sex through the wall.

I have to think that working for an airline has to have the highest level of infidelity of any industry including the medical field.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.


We finally agree. Mt first thought was that it takes a special kind of idiot to leave written evidence of something like this.....particularly graphic and with names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

Why do people like this even want to or stay married...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.





lifeistooshort said:


> We finally agree. Mt first thought was that it takes a special kind of idiot to leave written evidence of something like this.....particularly graphic and with names.


I'm sure her BH was (or eventually _will be_, anyway) pretty happy to stumble across it.

Sucks for her, but oh well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jponce06 said:


> Why do people like this even want to or stay married...


It's called cake-eating.

Go out, have your fun on the sly, come home to a stable family and committed partner.

Why not, right? After all, what the assorted BS's don't know won't hurt 'em... right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.


Maybe documentation for a sexual embarrassment lawsuit against a pilot or the company.


----------



## drifter777 (Nov 25, 2013)

I would have just published it anonymously on a blog. If it were me I would leak it to as many sources as possible and demand jury trials by the folks that sued me. I don't think I'd get convicted and I'd be willing to risk it. After all, how much does the airline or anyone else think they would get out of a private citizen? Screw 'em all - like she did - and wikileaks it!

Oh yeah - and I think every SO of a hospital Dr. or Nurse and an airline flight crew should just assume their partner is cheating.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

So she has the backing of the airlines.

everybody against the BS. 

Hope he finds a way to get away from her.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

jb02157 said:


> Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.


I wrote about all my conquests. Both of them.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chris Taylor said:


> I wrote about all my conquests. Both of them.


Mine would read too much like a comedy. No one would would believe it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

badmemory said:


> Talk about some serious exposure. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are these men always so pathetic, just ghost her ass. There are so many others good people out there, wasting a second on garbage is not worth the effort. It's like being mad at the sh1t on your shoe, why bother, it's sh1t it doesn't care, just clean it up and move on.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

sokillme said:


> Why are these men always so pathetic, just ghost her ass. There are so many others good people out there, wasting a second on garbage is not worth the effort.


"If you lose a big fight, it will worry you all of your life. It will plague you - until you get your revenge."
Muhammad Ali


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Chris Taylor said:


> "If you lose a big fight, it will worry you all of your life. It will plague you - until you get your revenge."
> Muhammad Ali


My point is she is not a "big fight" an adulterous mother of 4 who writes about it in her diary is worth less then nothing when it comes to a long term relationship. The sooner he sees that the better off he will be. If he gets revenge what does he win exactly?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Why are these men always so pathetic, just ghost her ass. There are so many others good people out there, wasting a second on garbage is not worth the effort. It's like being mad at the sh1t on your shoe, why bother, it's sh1t it doesn't care, just clean it up and move on.


I like your attitude ... it's just **** and **** don't care.


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Jponce06 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people like this even want to or stay married...
> ...


Guess I'm hyper sensitive if I have a ONS I would hide it because I love the person I'm with and try and be the best husband I can (there would have to be a lot alcohol and bad defore I do it). But to write a diary and talk about how amazing it is and continually do it. It would be out of just wrong. The guilt would probably make me confess my ONS, I couldn't hurt her or our kids.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> We finally agree. Mt first thought was that *it takes a special kind of idiot to leave written evidence of something like this*.....particularly graphic and with names.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Indeed. It would seem that there women out there that, just like their male counterparts, think more with their you know what than with their heads.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

He should have just blogged it on the internet and posted it to the usenet for posterity. No need for all the saber rattling, just do it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

morituri said:


> Indeed. It would seem that there women out there that, just like their male counterparts, think more with their you know what than with their heads.


There certainly are. I happen to be related to a couple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Gosh I hope he gave the BWs and families of these pilots advanced copies.

The more publicity you can give to cheaters the better for everyone.

I hope he illustrated her diary with pictures of the OM with captions like Marys wife, Toms dad, A happy grandfather might be related to Bill Clinton. And made a PDF of it with pictures from their wedding day with her in her dress.

Tamat


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Transavia. Where Low Budget means "Low Budget."


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

While I understand the desire for revenge (having found a file of my ex-WW having sex with another man), I do not agree with this BH decision of making the diary available to the public for he may be in violation of laws against revenge porn. A much better approach would be to simply show it to her parents and siblings as the reason why he is divorcing her. Revenge many times has a tendency to backfire upon the people who use it to punish others.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Jponce06 said:


> Guess I'm hyper sensitive if I have a ONS I would hide it because I love the person I'm with and try and be the best husband I can (there would have to be a lot alcohol and bad defore I do it). But to write a diary and talk about how amazing it is and continually do it. It would be out of just wrong. The guilt would probably make me confess my ONS, I couldn't hurt her or our kids.


In other words I am a human being. But if you cheated you would still be an a55hole though.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty stupid of the airline to even take a stance, especially that one. They already have more bad press than if they just kept their mouths shut, and they would've gotten good press if they'd done the right thing. Go to court with it and it will go viral, guaranteed. Everyone loves a good revenge story.


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Jponce06 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'm hyper sensitive if I have a ONS I would hide it because I love the person I'm with and try and be the best husband I can (there would have to be a lot alcohol and bad defore I do it). But to write a diary and talk about how amazing it is and continually do it. It would be out of just wrong. The guilt would probably make me confess my ONS, I couldn't hurt her or our kids.
> ...


Be an ass hole for not writing a sex diary and continually cheat?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Sigh. Prime example of not warning before you expose.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Pretty stupid of the airline to even take a stance, especially that one. They already have more bad press than if they just kept their mouths shut, and they would've gotten good press if they'd done the right thing. Go to court with it and it will go viral, guaranteed. Everyone loves a good revenge story.


I bet you the reason they are fighting so hard is, there are some higher ups, fellow pilots, flight attendants, customers and probably a few CEO's and up in her little diary. Too much backing for a one woman dairy about screwing on her travels.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> My point is she is not a "big fight" an adulterous mother of 4 who writes about it in her diary is worth less then nothing when it comes to a long term relationship. The sooner he sees that the better off he will be. If he gets revenge what does he win exactly?


I do agree to a certain extent, unless the guy is loaded, with the airline backing the woman's case he's just throwing money into the wind and it could be a drawn out case.

The most important thing is that the immediate family probably now know, maybe friends. After the case is over the lady will probably get fired because 
a) She's cost them money and embarrassment

b) While I'm sure the company knows that staff f*ck around I'm sure there's a clause in the contract warning you not to get caught. Seems she's also put a few of her colleagues on blast as well and that's not going to go down well as I'm sure they want to protect their careers and relationships (if they're in one) So she'll be thrown under the bus by them as well.

Dude should just divorce her and be done with it. Seeing they have 4 kids he won't be able get rid of her and she'll most likely be in his life for a while yet.

But yeah, right now he maybe pissed but bigger picture, he should just sever cords and move on.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

The WW was a serial cheater and that is a whole different animal and level of cruelty, there has to be some consequences for the WW.

I view it as a societal good like jailing bank robbers or fining polluters.

But yes as some other poster said the exposure should be quick complete and without warning.

Tamat


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> Why the hell anyone would write stuff like this down that they did is beyond me. It would never be worth the risk of being discovered.


So she can read it and relive it. Masturbate to it. She's addicted to her lifestyle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

